# A small couch sized quilt.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I love this!!

And my son has that drum set 

Eta: your points are so perfect! I'm jealous!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL Romy!!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Love it! Isn't it amazing how many patterns you can make from half square triangles?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful! Love the colors


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

dmm1976 said:


> I love this!!
> 
> And my son has that drum set
> 
> Eta: your points are so perfect! I'm jealous!


Thank you so much for the over the top compliments! Yeah the little grandson gets the drum toy.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

COSunflower said:


> BEAUTIFUL Romy!!!!!!


Thank you Kim for your so appreciated compliment!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Love it! Isn't it amazing how many patterns you can make from half square triangles?


Thank you! Yes triangles are so diverse with design possibilities!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

HorseMom said:


> Beautiful! Love the colors


Thank you! Fun colors I thought too.


----------

